
Jane Manchun Wong: The Woman Scooping Silicon Valley - yarapavan
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47630849
======
yarapavan
[https://wongmjane.com/](https://wongmjane.com/) lists Wong's writeups of apps
features, uncovered by reverse engineering.

